# Trent (and His Human!) at the Beach



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

The weather was nice, so the entire family headed off to the beach again! It usually takes around 2 hours to get there, so it was well into the evening by the time we arrived, but beautiful nonetheless. A little chilly, but nothing we Oregonians couldn't handle! 

Trent did so incredibly well. We had him on leash at first, but later on ended up taking it off altogether! The beach was no emptier than usual, but he handled everything so well. When we weren't all in the water together or digging in the sand, he'd lay down off to the side and watch us, without paying any attention to those passing by or other dogs! 

Several people had pulled out their cameras or cell phones to snap pictures of Trent and a lovely couple even asked if they could take a picture with him (someone wants to take a picture with my sandy, silly, doofy pup?)! He got a lot of attention, especially when we waited outside while the rest of the family grabbed something to eat. A couple who were both very much into German Shepherds asked questions about him and his lines and got a lot of love from Trent (who had originally been sitting at my side, alert and the epitome of a fierce guard dog).

On to the pictures... not many this time, as the camera died out on me after half an hour!





































Trent gets some comfort and sympathy after taking a fall in the ocean!









Standing (laying?) watch.









Puppy and his human.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Adorable pictures of Trent! Looks like he had a great day at the beach, I need to take Frag back...



Equinox said:


>


Definitely the best picture!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you  I like that picture, too (what I do _not _like is these smilies).

I would love to see Frag at the beach pictures. Goodness knows I post too many of Trent at the beach. Actually, I'd like to see more Frag pictures, period!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been working on getting more uploaded to photobucket today. I only have fast internet when I go out to eat and I've been at this restaurant for 2 hours! 

I'll hopefully get the rest uploaded tonight on my slow internet and have new pictures tomorrow night. XD


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL! No worries, I know how it is... but I'll hold you to that!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Good! Hopefully your pressure will entice me to actually do it this time!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Awwww, I love Trent! It makes me wish I could keep Iza. She's sitting here stareing up at me right now, but that might be because I'm eating lunch LMAO! Oh and we so need to plan for a meet up maybe in September XD Wally's so in love with Iza, I think he needs someone more his size to play with XD.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He's a great watchdog!!! And I love the one with you and him...he is just a big ole baby isn't he?!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> Good! Hopefully your pressure will entice me to actually do it this time!


Hope so - I'll be looking forward to them 



Deron_dog said:


> Awwww, I love Trent! It makes me wish I could keep Iza. She's sitting here stareing up at me right now, but that might be because I'm eating lunch LMAO! Oh and we so need to plan for a meet up maybe in September XD Wally's so in love with Iza, I think he needs someone more his size to play with XD.


Intensive but sweet puppy dog eyes are always in full use when food is around! And Iza has beautiful eyes and expression... I probably won't ever be able to foster because they'd all end up being foster failures! 

We go to the beach regularly, so it would be fun and very possible to meet up in September, or anytime the weather is nice. 



alphadoginthehouse said:


> He's a great watchdog!!! And I love the one with you and him...he is just a big ole baby isn't he?!


He is! Someone made the same comment that day at the beach, telling me that "he makes a great watch/guard dog", to which I responded "he does, but it's just mostly his appearance. He's my big teddy bear on the inside!" 

Love this dog.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! I miss Oregon so much 

I didn't realize that your dog was from Ray Reid. I saw that here or elsewhere. I'd met him once or twice.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oregon's a great place to be when it isn't pouring buckets  

And yes, Trent is a vom HausReid German Shepherd. Ray (as you probably know) is a DVG Judge and when I was looking for a breeder, a few people online who have either owned or trained with his dogs or had him as a judge recommended him. Couldn't be happier with Trent! We used to attend obedience classes with his daughter Jennifer, but now we're too busy to make the 3-4 hour weekly drive.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

You should look into the Allgemeiner Hundesport Klub in Battle Ground. I'll bet you would like them.

Everybody asks how I dealt with 9 months straight of rain. I'd rather have that than midwest winter! It rains a ton here, too, just all at once in a short period of time. Then everything floods. And we have nasty humidity and mosquitos. And then winter comes and it sucks even more.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Puppy and his human.


*Sigh* First, he gets caught on the pink bed. Now, he's playing patty-cake with a GIRL! Will the humiliations never cease?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Love beach pictures! I love the one of you two together holding hands/paws, LOL. That's a picture worth a thousand words. My other favorite is definitely this one: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4849805451_3f9ebed324_z.jpg


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Independent George said:


> *Sigh* First, he gets caught on the pink bed. Now, he's playing patty-cake with a GIRL! Will the humiliations never cease?


Better than play patty-cake with a BOY!!!!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

THey are all so beautiful, but this one is so powerful to me:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love the last picture too!! It's just adorable! You should frame it


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!



stafinois said:


> You should look into the Allgemeiner Hundesport Klub in Battle Ground. I'll bet you would like them.
> .


Thanks for the recommendation - it's actually not too far from where I live (one hour drive, but half the distance we travel to go to obedience). I'll look into it 



Independent George said:


> *Sigh* First, he gets caught on the pink bed. Now, he's playing patty-cake with a GIRL! Will the humiliations never cease?





alphadoginthehouse said:


> Better than play patty-cake with a BOY!!!!


LOL!! xD

Trent's never going to live that down now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Trent's never going to live that down now.


Nope, never.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Thanks for the recommendation - it's actually not too far from where I live (one hour drive, but half the distance we travel to go to obedience). I'll look into it



It's a great club of great people. And, they are very welcoming of people new to Schutzhund!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Equinox said:


> Standing (laying?) watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this shot. It looks like Trent is a GIANT and there are little people running about. Kind of a Sci-Fi type of picture. lol


All great pictures! What an amazing day you had to enjoy with your dog. I so wish there was a beach like that around here. I would be there with the boys all the time. Then again, I would definitely have to purchase life vets for them since the swimming thing, didn't go well. ha ha


----------

